# Error installing Kerberos Krb5 port



## suggestme (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi,

I am getting fetching error while installing Kerberos Krb5 port in FreeBSD version 8.2. I already installed FreeRadius server on my FreeBSD and as an authentication against Active Directory I want to set up Samba & Kerberos. I successfully installed Samba but I am getting fetching error while installing Kerberos Krb5. I already searched so many FreeBSD sites and I am not being able to figure out how to fix this. I tried option like manually fetching cmps-unix.tar.gz by going to FreeBSD site and downloading it to /usr/ports/distfiles. It didn't fix this issue. Any suggestion would be greately appreciated.


My installation error output is as shown below:


```
# cd /usr/ports/security/krb5
# make install clean
===>   krb5-1.9_1 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   krb5-1.9_1 depends on executable: texi2dvi - found
===>   krb5-1.9_1 depends on executable: dvips - not found
===>    Verifying install for dvips in /usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex
===>   dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_5 depends on file: /usr/local/share/texmf-local/ls-R - found
===>   dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_5 depends on file: /usr/local/share/texmf-dist/LICENSE.texmf - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/texmf-dist/LICENSE.texmf in /usr/ports/print/teTeX-texmf
===>   teTeX-texmf-3.0_6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/texmf-local/ls-R - found
===>   teTeX-texmf-3.0_6 depends on file: /usr/local/share/fonts/cmpsfont/README - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/fonts/cmpsfont/README in /usr/ports/print/cmpsfont
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for cmpsfont-1.0_6
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for cmps-unix.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: cmps-unix.tar.gz
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> cmps-unix.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://cvsup.theplanet.com/distfiles//cmps-unix.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]http://cvsup.theplanet.com/distfiles/cmps-unix.tar.gz:[/url] Operation timed out
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://ftp.ctex.org/pub/tex/fonts/type1//cmps-unix.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]http://ftp.ctex.org/pub/tex/fonts/type1/cmps-unix.tar.gz:[/url] Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles//cmps-unix.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/cmps-unix.tar.gz:[/url] size mismatch: expected 1915486, actual 1917739
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cmpsfont.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/cmpsfont.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/teTeX-texmf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/krb5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/krb5.
```

Thank You.........


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 28, 2011)

suggestme said:
			
		

> ```
> # cd /usr/ports/security/krb5
> # make install clean
> ===>   [color="Red"]krb5-1.9_1[/color] depends on executable: gm4 - found
> ...



Please update your ports tree. Latest security/krb5 has version 1.9.1_1.
Port print/cmpsfont has been deleted/ moved to print/font-amsfonts. You should also read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## suggestme (Oct 28, 2011)

T-Daemon,


Thank You so much for the suggestions, I really appreciate it. I updated Kerberos package, also updated cmps package. But there is no print/font-amsfonts. I still have the cmpsfont listing under print/cmpsfont. Anyway, after updating these packages and doing *make install* I could install the kerberos port.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 28, 2011)

suggestme said:
			
		

> I updated Kerberos package, also updated cmps package. But there is no print/font-amsfonts. I still have the cmpsfont listing under print/cmpsfont. Anyway, after updating these packages and *doing make install* I could install the kerberos port.



Don't upgrade ports simply by changing into their directories and execute *make install clean*. All the dependencies of a program need to be upgraded too. Use a package management tool like ports-mgmt/portupgrade or ports-mgmt/portmaster. They take care of upgrading the dependent ports.

Handbook, to freshen up the ports chapter.


----------



## suggestme (Oct 31, 2011)

T-Daemon,

I upgraded the package as you said, and installed it. That installed Kerberos successfully. But now I am getting problem regarding authentication related to samba and kerberos about which I have posted in new thread.

Thank you so much for all your feedback.


----------

